# Paramedic School



## EMTelite (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys whats up I know this has probably been posted somewhere else before but I could really use your guys help. I am looking for all the paramedic schools in southern california so if you guys could either post the school you went to in SO. CAL or any that you know of that would help quite a bit

Thanks


----------



## terrible one (Jul 10, 2009)

i DONT recommend PTI/Daniel Freeman/NCTI in buelton
Ventura is a self taught program, but has some good field precptors
Bakersfield is pretty decent and ive heard good things about Riverside as well
and i dont know much about Mt Sac


----------



## marineman (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.jems.com/resources/directory/Accredited_EMT_and_Paramedic_Programs.html

List of all programs that are currently accredited with the NREMT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 11, 2009)

marineman said:


> http://www.jems.com/resources/directory/Accredited_EMT_and_Paramedic_Programs.html
> 
> List of all programs that are currently accredited with the NREMT.



Actually that's incorrect. NREMT does *NOT* accredit programs. They only will accept accredited programs for the Paramedic testing level as of Dec 2011. These programs are accredited through (CoAEMSP) and Commission on Accreditation of Allied Health Education Programs (CAAHEP).


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 11, 2009)

All Paramedic programs in CA must be CoAEMSP accedited.

However, I would still stick with the community colleges since the tuition is incredibly low and the credits will transfer.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 12, 2009)

Ventura College is one of the best.


----------



## exodus (Jul 12, 2009)

Southwestern College.
Stay away from EMSTA


----------



## MMiz (Jul 12, 2009)

It seems like Southwestern College is a good choice:

Southwestern Community College— Otay Mesa   
San Diego, CA   
619/216-6760   
www.swccd.edu


----------



## terrible one (Jul 12, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Ventura College is one of the best.



I disagree. I was not impressed with the instructors for the in class portion. Very knowledgable field preceptors though


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 12, 2009)

terrible one said:


> i DONT recommend PTI/Daniel Freeman/NCTI in buelton
> Ventura is a self taught program, but has some good field precptors
> Bakersfield is pretty decent and ive heard good things about Riverside as well
> and i dont know much about Mt Sac



Why not NCTI?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 12, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Why not NCTI?


 
It is a medic mill owned by AMR. It requires no real college level A&P, offers no college credits that is transferable and is very over priced. You can get a couple of Associates (two year) degrees for the price of a Paramedic certificate consisting of a few months.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 12, 2009)

so any recomendations for the Santa barbara area for Medic school? Ventura I've heard mixed things...


----------



## terrible one (Jul 12, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> so any recomendations for the Santa barbara area for Medic school? Ventura I've heard mixed things...



I dont really know much about Cuesta College paramedic program in SLO but it might be worth checking out. 

I went through Ventura's Program and there are pros/cons as with any other place, however, one thing I should mention is it is completely self-taught.  

If you have any questions about VC you can P/M as I dont want to get into it on a public forum.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 18, 2009)

I really wish I had the option of a community college and an associates.  My advice is to go that route.  If you can't do that then do what most other people suggest.  Get some college level courses under your belt in addition to the paramedic program.


----------



## motomedic (Jul 22, 2009)

Palomar. although hard to get into good preceptors and get in an out. heard bad things about emsta not that the lovely institution I went to was much better. but I got my card out of it. but yea, Palomar an southwester, NCTI riverside is the way to go. good luck.


----------

